# Any German speaking people? I need your help!



## Liewuka (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello everyone! I know that it's probably not a place to ask for this kind of help, but I really don't have anywhere else to go. 
I have to write a 10 sentence essay about my favourite city. And I have to write it in german language. So maybe we have someone speaking german? I really need your help! You see.... Me and german language don't get well together. We are like oil and water, we don't mix. So... Could someone possibly translate this text to german? I would be very greatful! :blushed:

Text:
My favourite city is London. It's in England. I would like to live there one day. I like London because it's beautiful and huge. London also has beautiful buildings like churches, theaters, cafes. Parks in London (like Hyde park) are amazing! If I would ever go to London I would like visit the famous British Museum and the Londons eye. This is why I love London!


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

It's been a while, but ....... (I would a bit for someone who's German or had more recent use of the language to double check)

Meine Lieblingsstadt ist London. Es ist in England. Ich möchte dort leben einen Tag. Ich mag London weil es schön und riesig. London hat auch schöne Gebäude wie Kirchen, Theater , Cafés. Parks in London ( Hyde Park wie ) sind erstaunlich! Wenn ich jemals nach London zu gehen würde Ich mag ein Besuch der berühmten British Museum und der Londoner Auge. Das ist, warum ich liebe London!


----------



## Liewuka (Aug 28, 2014)

Loaf said:


> It's been a while, but ....... (I would a bit for someone who's German or had more recent use of the language to double check)
> 
> Meine Lieblingsstadt ist London. Es ist in England. Ich möchte dort leben einen Tag. Ich mag London weil es schön und riesig. London hat auch schöne Gebäude wie Kirchen, Theater , Cafés. Parks in London ( Hyde Park wie ) sind erstaunlich! Wenn ich jemals nach London zu gehen würde Ich mag ein Besuch der berühmten British Museum und der Londoner Auge. Das ist, warum ich liebe London!


Thank you so much! You've saved my life! I don't even know what to say.... THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Google Translate is quite useful, isn't it Loaf?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Liewuka said:


> Thank you so much! You've saved my life! I don't even know what to say.... THANK YOU!!!


I recommend you do NOT use that text. He simply copied and pasted it from Google Translate, which is not something you want to rely on for correct spelling. 
I'm afraid I don't speak German, so I'm unable to help you with this problem.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

The English text is rubbish, and the Google translation is rubbish decorated with translation errors.


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

@Liewuka 

Meine Lieblings Stadt ist London. Ich möchte eines tages dort leben. Ich mag London weil es groß und wundervol ist. London hat auch wundervolle Gebäude wie Kirchen, Theaters, Cafés. Parks in London (wie Hyde Park) sind einfach toll ! Wenn ich dort hingehen könnte, würde ich das berühmte British Museum und das London Eye besichtigen. Das sind meine gründe um London zu mögen.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

My favourite city is London. It's in England. I would like to live there one day. I like London because it's beautiful and huge. London also has beautiful buildings like churches, theaters, cafes. Parks in London (like Hyde park) are amazing! If I would ever go to London I would like visit the famous British Museum and the Londons eye. This is why I love London!

word-for-word-translation
Meine Lieblingsstadt ist London. Sie liegt in England. Eines Tages würde ich dort gerne leben. Ich mag London, weil es schön und groß ist. London hat/besitzt außerdem schöne Gebäude wie Kirchen, Theater, Cafés. Die Parks in London (wie der Hyde-Park) sind großartig. Sollte ich jemals nach London kommen, würde ich das berühmte Britische Museum und das London Eye besichtigen. Darum liebe ich London!

free translation (like a german would write this):
Meine Lieblingsstadt ist London, die Hauptstadt Englands. Eines Tages würde ich dort gerne leben, denn ich mag die Stadt, weil sie sehr schön und so groß ist. In London gibt es viele interessante Gebäude wie Kirchen, Theater oder Cafés. Auch die Parks, wie z.B. der Hyde-Park, sind großartig. Sollte ich jemals nach London kommen, würde ich unter anderem das Britische Museum und das London Eye besichtigen. Das sind die Gründe, weshalb ich London so liebe.


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

Take alyara's translation ! It's better than mine ! roud:


----------



## Liewuka (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello everyone! Thanks for every comment and your help!
I don't need the translation anymore, because I allready have a grade for it!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Loaf said:


> It's been a while, but ....... (I would a bit for someone who's German or had more recent use of the language to double check)
> 
> Meine Lieblingsstadt ist London. Es ist in England. Ich möchte dort leben einen Tag. Ich mag London weil es schön und riesig. London hat auch schöne Gebäude wie Kirchen, Theater , Cafés. Parks in London ( Hyde Park wie ) sind erstaunlich! Wenn ich jemals nach London zu gehen würde Ich mag ein Besuch der berühmten British Museum und der Londoner Auge. Das ist, warum ich liebe London!


XD OMG lmao. Dat google translate German.


----------

